# Goat B12 dosage



## nata1ie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, I got some B12 gel to give to my weak buckling, but it's labeled for horses. I can't find anywhere how many mcg to give him, anyone know? He's 1 month old, maybe 10 pounds in weight? Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd give him 1 ML, and next time buy injectible vitamins


----------



## nata1ie (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

nata1ie said:


> Hello, I got some B12 gel to give to my weak buckling, but it's labeled for horses. I can't find anywhere how many mcg to give him, anyone know? He's 1 month old, maybe 10 pounds in weight? Thanks!


I found this on the net.. 
The Medicine Cabinet
http://goatwisdom.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=references&action=display&thread=1354

This might help you out on the Gel. Hope your goat gets to doing good for you plus gets well.


----------

